# Terribly torn between grinders



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

Really wanted a show piece in my coffe room; but didn't want to go broke.. ended up with a Vario for several reasons. So I bought the little hat as well because I dig the dose. Still came in under $430 so I am satisfied; not happy.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is funny how different countries view different grinders. Baratza products seem very well received over in the States yet over here, not so much so. I had a Vario when they very first came out and it had several problems and was replaced under warranty twice! I know they have fixed the problems but in terms of technology, they have not changed much since launch. There again, what grinders have, apart from newly designed ones! May it last you a long time nd lets hope you do not have to try out the legendary Baratza customers service!


----------



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

I want a Niche... But I will hot rod this beast to perfection.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

From what I've read around the web, Barratza's US service is better than it is here for no good reason. They're good grinders, if they just improved serviceability and longevity, even as a slightly higher cost option I think they'd be better regarded here.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

allikat said:


> From what I've read around the web, Barratza's US service is better than it is here for no good reason. They're good grinders, if they just improved serviceability and longevity, even as a slightly higher cost option I think they'd be better regarded here.


 They're a US company so focusing on their domestic market which is the biggest economy in the world is a pretty good reason!

US consumer culture is also very different than the UK or Europe so a lot of design features that are seen as shortcomings here are acceptable there (use of plastic in the casing, noise, etc).


----------

